# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Ból górnej części mostka i prawego ramienia

## Nie zarejestrowany

rok temu miałem wypadek w skutek tego doznalem złamania kompresyjnego th 10 i th 12 do dzisiaj boli mnie kość 
w klatce i ramie gdy coś podnoszę kość klatki jest po prawej stronie wyżej niż po lewej

----------

